# Asian Green Vine Snake



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever kept one or still are?

Has anyone got any personal photo's of them in captivity?
Do they do well in captivity?

Wikipedia Link

Note, i'm not planning on getting one since i'm not experienced enough to even consider DWA at the moment, but they're a gorgeous snake and can't find much about them being in captivity.

Thanks.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure about keeping them but I don't believe they are on the DWA list.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh? I assumed as they're mildly venomous they would be, if someone could confirm, i'm sorry.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Rear fanged, i had some in a shop i worked before, lizard eater's, and weak venom.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive kept them for a few years, you do not require DWA to own them. 

HOWEVER - in my experience, they are extremely difficult to keep alive in captivity. I kept a pair in a paludarium for a couple of years, fed on live fish and live or defrosted lizards. But unfortunately they died within a month of each other for no obvious reason. 

Honestly, its not worth the cost and heartache! Just my 2p : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

There are at least a couple who keep them but as Chondro13 says they are difficult to keep.

Nice critters to photograph


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

sweet pic buddy :notworthy:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a friend who keeps and breeds these (WLW), they are amazing, the babies are so cute and the adults are ace and so aggressive. he snit on here anymore but he is at most of the shows had has had babies for sale at them before. 

His success is with basic sterile enclosure, his book on these should be out soon I think. 

jay


----------



## ARBORIAL DAVE (Dec 18, 2013)

*Wlw book*

Hi is wildlife woriorr bringing out a book and if so when .

Cheers dave.


----------

